# Websites with T-shirt pictures without models



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of other websites with the pictures of t-shirts or other clothing without using models (besides Palmer Cash)?


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

if you go to
www.sanmar.com
or 
www.broderbros.com
First find a shirt you like,
design your t-shirt and then save it to your computer
or just copy and paste


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

puertopass said:


> Does anyone know of other websites with the pictures of t-shirts or other clothing without using models (besides Palmer Cash)?


Most of the shirts on my site are pictured on maniquins. We will be using models if it ever gets green here in CT.http://loftgolf.net


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

denck said:


> if you go to
> www.sanmar.com
> or
> www.broderbros.com
> ...


Is It ok to use the Images from Sanmar.com (models with shirts) with your own designs?


----------



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

loftgolf said:


> Most of the shirts on my site are pictured on maniquins. We will be using models if it ever gets green here in CT.


If it ever gets green? We did the shoot for our winter/spring stuff in -20 below Fahrenheit weather in Minnesota. Incredible shots actually! Here's an example. I think it was about 10 or 15 below when we took it? Just used two big flourescents outside at about midnight, made the background go totally black. Pretty awesome!


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

thefactionist said:


> If it ever gets green? We did the shoot for our winter/spring stuff in -20 below Fahrenheit weather in Minnesota. Incredible shots actually! Here's an example. I think it was about 10 or 15 below when we took it? Just used two big flourescents outside at about midnight, made the background go totally black. Pretty awesome!


Your pictures look great but we need a golf course background to work. I do like your site, though!


----------



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

loftgolf said:


> Your pictures look great but we need a golf course background to work. I do like your site, though!


Ah, took a look at your site, now I get it. I would encourage you though to think outside the box a bit on that one. What else can "say" golf? Club lounge interiors? Indoor golf courses?

And, if you really wanna make money, what are you saying other than "golf"? What about the emotional characteristics of your brand? Are you the big-course, big-money PGA image? Or maybe you're a backwater, average-joe company looking to clothe the average golfer (for some reason, the image of a guy wearing your shirts knee-deep in a water hasard just popped into my head for that one). There are a lot of things you could do!


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks the factionist! We certainly are not the "big course, big money PGA" brand! The L.O.F.T. actually stands for Lack of, ummmm, Talent. I really like your idea of the golfer in the hazard! I hadn't thought of that but you'll see it now! In response to the other settings, yeah, we're doing that 'cause drinking is a big part of the 'lofter' experience. Stay tuned within the next month and you should see some real cool stuff on the site. I REALLY appreciate your input! Feel free to let me in on any other ideas you come up with. Also, if there's anything we can do for you, please don't hesitate to ask. Thanks again and good luck with your venture!


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

My website (in signature) has photos of shirts without models. I laid them out flat on the ground to photograph them (in my bedroom), and with a little photoshop work, I added cool looking backgrounds. They turned out pretty nice, and I've received many compliments on them!


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Basikboy said:


> Is It ok to use the Images from Sanmar.com (models with shirts) with your own designs?


They are there for us to use on our web sites. SanMar doesn't care if they are displayed with our without ornamentation even if it is simulated. SanMar just wants to sell shirts.

Brian


----------

